# Accuracy Assistance: HELP!



## TheDoug (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm new to this site, and just searching for some old pros to maybe give me some useful pointers in improving my handgun accuracy. I'm surgical with a rifle, but the best I can get with a handgun is a four inch shot group at no more than ten-fifteen yards. On a silhouette, I can keep them all in the head, but they're not tight, they're all over the place. I'm not speed firing. This is with re-aiming after the recoil of each shot.

I shoot a Kimber Ultra Carry II, normally using cheap rounds, but I use Golden Sabre hollowpoints for carry/defense.
( Save your time. I refuse to get laser grips, or any other cheats. I need to learn how to defend myself even if the batteries die...)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The biggest tip ANYONE can give you is practice!
and if possible have someone watch to see if you're fliching or anything.
An observer can see if you do things you may swear you are NOT doing:mrgreen:


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

scooter said:


> An observer can see if you do things you may swear you are NOT doing:mrgreen:


True. My husband's nagging is why I shoot so well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Practice, practice and then some more practice. 

Breathing, concentration, sight picture, and trigger control is imperative. 

Try another handgun as well, to see if your groupings improve. 99% of the time, it's the shooter and not the firearm in question.

For the most part, firearms are inherently accurate........the shooter, not so much. :yawinkle:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheDoug said:


> Hey guys. I'm new to this site, and just searching for some old pros to maybe give me some useful pointers in improving my handgun accuracy. I'm surgical with a rifle, but the best I can get with a handgun is a four inch shot group at no more than ten-fifteen yards. On a silhouette, I can keep them all in the head, but they're not tight, they're all over the place. I'm not speed firing. This is with re-aiming after the recoil of each shot.
> 
> I shoot a Kimber Ultray carry II, normally using cheap rounds, but I use Golden Sabre hollowpoints for carry/defense.
> ( Save your time. I refuse to get laser grips, or any other cheats. I need to learn how to defend myself even if the batteries die...)


You say you're surgical with a rifle, how long have you been shooting handguns? Have you determined your dominant eye? Are you shooting one eye open or two?

15 yards, keeping them all in the head isn't bad, especially with a 3" 1911. Shoot from a rest and see if your accuracy improves, and if so by how much...


----------



## TheDoug (Feb 7, 2012)

scooter said:


> An observer can see if you do things you may swear you are NOT doing:mrgreen:


But i swear I'm not flinching!! I swear it! Heh. Yeah, I've gone with my brother and he seems to think that I'm anticipating the recoil. Which is odd, I'm not new to guns.


----------



## TheDoug (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been around handguns for most of my life, but until I bought the Kimber last month, I've not really been actively shooting them. Out of habit, I'm shooting with my right eye, but both eyes open.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

This should help some. Also if you are left handed you will need to reverse the chart


----------



## TheDoug (Feb 7, 2012)

If that's humor, it's splendid in it's believability.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheDoug said:


> If that's humor, it's splendid in it's believability.


The above chart is legit. This one is humor.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Brevard13 said:


> This should help some. Also if you are left handed you will need to reverse the chart


this is a great learning tool


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

vamarine said:


> the above chart is legit. This one is humor.


rofl


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Another one that has some humor to it!!!

RCG


----------



## TheDoug (Feb 7, 2012)

I love it! HA!


----------



## TheDoug (Feb 7, 2012)

Good stuff. I should print these out. The rangemaster will love them. (i'll never be invited back, but hey...)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheDoug said:


> I've been around handguns for most of my life, but until I bought the Kimber last month, I've not really been actively shooting them. Out of habit, I'm shooting with my right eye, but both eyes open.


Right handed?

As a long time shooter you may be used to shooting with only one eye open which may be your non-dominant eye and now it could be causing some issues with a pistol:

Perform this to determine your dominant eye.


Extend your arms in front of you with your palms facing away.
Bring your hands together, forming a small hole by crossing the thumbs and fore fingers.
Choose a small object about 15-20 feet away from you. With both eyes open, focus on the object as you look through the small hole.
Close one eye and then the other. When you close one eye, the object will be stationary. When you close the other eye, the object should disappear from the hole or jump to one side.
If the object does not move when you cover one eye, then that eye is dominant. The eye that sees the object and does not move is the dominant eye.


----------



## TheDoug (Feb 7, 2012)

Depending on whether I marked the item first and then brought my hands to "hole" it, or made a hole and then found an item, I got a different result, but the left eye was the one that stayed focused when I brought my hands to make a hole around the object, and that's what I'm thinking you meant.
I'm right handed. Left eye dominant, it seems, but I've always used my right eye on the scopes.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Also shooting like this won't help either










And remember


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

shooting like this won't help, unless you get yourself a set of these


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheDoug said:


> Depending on whether I marked the item first and then brought my hands to "hole" it, or made a hole and then found an item, I got a different result, but the left eye was the one that stayed focused when I brought my hands to make a hole around the object, and that's what I'm thinking you meant.
> I'm right handed. Left eye dominant, it seems, but I've always used my right eye on the scopes.


Are you finding that your accuracy is better when you first start shooting?

It appears that you're left eye dominant, and right handed which makes you "Cross dominant" as such your right eye will start to fatigue a little earlier than your left.

From a previous post:



> As previously posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's also this video which addresses the issue, I haven't had the time to watch it yet, but I've seen lot of Paul's videos and his content comes highly recommended.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

If the rounds are all over the place you may be blinking just as the gun goes off too. It's hard to hit what you're aiming at with your eyes closed...<g> Get Matt Burkett's video on proper grip, concentrate on keeping your peepers open and watch that front sight. A great test for the blinking thing? ZCan you tell which way the sights go in recoil? That will also help you modify your grip strength, left vs. right.

"All over the place" seems to indicate that it's not a trigger issue, but one form or another of a concentration issue. Either blinking or looking at the target before the gun goes off--something simple. Keep your visual focus on the top/center of the front sight, the target blurry, and press the trigger straight back (you'll have to use more finger on the trigger than you're used to on rifles).

Good luck!
Dan


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

You can get some snap caps and mix them into your magazines. When one chambers you won't know it until you pull the trigger so you'll be surprised when the gun doesn't go off - did you blink or flinch anyway?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

prof_fate said:


> You can get some snap caps and mix them into your magazines. When one chambers you won't know it until you pull the trigger so you'll be surprised when the gun doesn't go off - did you blink or flinch anyway?


I completely forgot about this trick.....used it to help my sons learn to shoot so I dont know why I totally forgot it....CRS disease mebbe


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Also keep in mind a 3 inch 45 is probably not the easiest pistol to shoot and definately not designed to be 25 yard bulls eye gun.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Brevard13 said:


> Also shooting like this won't help either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a broomhandle German Luger? BTW who's the idiot that let that guy have the gun?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

denner said:


> Is that a broomhandle German Luger? BTW who's the idiot that let that guy have the gun?


Uh , that would be hamas I believe


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

ponzer04 said:


>


This picture has been saved...thanks alot!!!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

denner said:


> Is that a broomhandle German Luger? BTW who's the idiot that let that guy have the gun?


Probably a shoulder stock. Well seeing that guy's eyes. It may just be a paint broomstick that his buddies told him was a shoulder stock. Forget who give him the gun would you want to be one of the guys around him while he was shooting? On a positive note he can check both directions to make sure everyone is clear before firing, and in doing that he never has to turn his head.


----------

